# Wolfe Stock has begun.........



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2005)

Wolfe Stock has officially begun!  Got the coffee going first, then cored and stuffed two heads of cabbage for "Keri's Smoked Cabbage".  I've been wanting to do this for a while but never got around to it!  So I figure this is as good of a time as any!  BTW, I gotta thank Scotty for recommending I try this!  

Just lit the bed of coals in LuLu to get the frost off of her (gotta get her a jacket), gonna add the first logs in about 20 minutes.  I am gonna have to break down and use the WSM as well.  I need a bigger Gator already!!!  I already got a name picked out for a new one!!  I'll prolly do the cabbage and ABT's on the WSM.  LuLu will be filled with 4lb's of beef sausage, 12lb's of chicken thighs and 4 racks of spares so she'll have her hands full!  I'll start to post pic's when the food goes on!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm heading out to the golf course. Let me be the first to say...."Have a ball guys!, Wish I was there!" I can still recall Larry's stunning oratory on the SOB podcast. Reminiscent of the Lincoln/Douglas debates it was.......... #-o  #-o  #-o What kind of wood are you using today Larry? I'm going to pick up a bed load of apple from a friend who downed a tree in his yard. I'm already set for wood into 2007!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2005)

Have a great time Larry and friends! Wish I could be there, but work is on the schedule for today. Have a rib for me!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure sounds like a a kick ass time!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 12, 2005)

Larry sure sound like your going to have some fun today. I just wish I could be there to injoy in some of the fun.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2005)

Hopefully the coffee is a little better this morning. Good luck with the cook, sounds like you have everything under control.

Remember, make sure you strap yourself into your chair once Bill gets there, he has a plan baking in that mind of his.

Lots of pictures of meat. :!:  :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

Gotten in the Jager yet Larry?  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2005)

Boy oh boy this is going to be a great day.  I just started the sausage for the BTGG's baked beans.  Since it looks like Larry is short on space, I think I will go ahead an cook them up and put them in a cambro to keep them hot.  Got a 12 pack of Coors Light on ice already.  See ya around 1 Larry.


----------



## DaleP (Nov 12, 2005)

I hope you guys can remain sober long enough not to burn anything. Have fun.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I hope you guys can remain sober long enough not to burn anything. Have fun.



Yup...
All the pics are gunna be way blurry I'm sure.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is what I'm bringing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's a few pic's.  The ribs have been on since 7am and I just put the chicken on. Hopefully everything will be ready around 1pm.  What a perfect November day for a BBQ, the weather is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 12, 2005)

Everything looks great guys.  I see you've got chicken over chicken.  Smart move.  Looks like enough food to feed an army.  How many are you cooking for and who's there?  Have a great time guys!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I see you've got chicken over chicken.  Smart move.



Easy Larry.  This is going to be a GOOD day.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Bill, I'll bite my lip!!!!  :-#


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

ePhotoHut!!!  :tant: :tant: :tant: 

Oh well, you guys enjoy... :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

Dam ! Looks great.... LUNCH TIME !!!!!! =P~  =P~


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, looks good. Wish I were going to be there. Have fun.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm guessing we won't hear anything else for many hours ~ Too bad Larry doesn't have a WebCam ~ He could have hooked it up with Yahoo IM for all to see.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

OK ~ You guys are on the board ~ Where's the report??? Where's the pics??? Did everyone have a good time???  :happyd:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2005)

Wolfe Stock is over!!  :-(  What a great time!!!  We couldn't have picked a better day or a better group of friends!  Gary and his family brought over some of the best crab stuffed mushrooms you ever wanna eat!!!  Wow were they good!!!  Then Bill brought over his famous baked beans!  Now I know why they are famous!  Man were they good!!  Prolly grounds for divorce, I ate so many!   I had a great time, and hope everyone who attended had as good of a time as I did!  Can't wait to get together again!!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... GTdy0Yt2f5


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2005)

What a fantastic time.  Larry and Linda are great hosts.  Okay, here is the picture tour: :grin: 
Crab stuffed mushrooms from Gary:



Of course Larry couldnt get his fill of these.



Larry did some ABT's



Then there was the Chicken, ribs and sausage on Lulu.  Man that girl can cook.



Over all, there was plenty of food.



And the quests had a great time.



Then again with a host like this, who couldnt have a great time.



Here we are from left to right.  Bill The grill guy, Gary in Va, Other Bill and Larry in the middle.  He never did figure out what was poking him in his back.   #-o  




Thanks again Larry and Linda for a great time.  
Look out Gary and Linda for the "Clinefest" 06.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, alllllright!!!  WolfeFest is in the books!  Looks like everyone had a great time!   

Now, let's hear about what happened behind the scene...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2005)

I realize after looking at Bill's pics.  I need to go on a diet!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure looks great...all of it !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Well, alllllright!!!  WolfeFest is in the books!  Looks like everyone had a great time!
> 
> Now, let's hear about what happened behind the scene...



Here ya go:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks like everybody had a great time. Nice pics guys. How was the smoked cabbage Larry???


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How was the smoked cabbage Larry???



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2005)

That cabbage was good. Could have been better.  But that was my fault, just keeping it simple since it was the first time I did it.  I would recommend doing it if you haven't!  I used Keri C's recipe, but would recommend adding more seasoning or sausage and cook for at least 5+ hours.  Mine cooked for about 4 and was good, but had it cooked for another half to another hour would have been even more tender.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":152ho8sm]Well, alllllright!!!  WolfeFest is in the books!  Looks like everyone had a great time!
> 
> Now, let's hear about what happened behind the scene...



Here ya go:


[/quote:152ho8sm]
Larry, just where is your left hand???  

.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1k5v30uf][quote="The Joker":1k5v30uf]Well, alllllright!!!  WolfeFest is in the books!  Looks like everyone had a great time!
> 
> Now, let's hear about what happened behind the scene...



Here ya go:


[/quote:1k5v30uf]
Larry, just where is your left hand???  

.[/quote:1k5v30uf]

Always trying to stir the pot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3ia9bkkh][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ia9bkkh][quote="The Joker":3ia9bkkh]Well, alllllright!!!  WolfeFest is in the books!  Looks like everyone had a great time!
> 
> Now, let's hear about what happened behind the scene...



Here ya go:


[/quote:3ia9bkkh]
Larry, just where is your left hand???  

.[/quote:3ia9bkkh]

Always trying to stir the pot![/quote:3ia9bkkh]
Kettle's pretty black, eh Nick?  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2005)

ok, all those who were there, just pm me and let me know how bad Larry's food is....I won't name any names.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, all those who were there, just pm me and let me know how bad Larry's food is....I won't name any names.


No ones talking, DJ ~ Maybe that says it all!!      :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 12, 2005)

Glad all of you had a good time...looked like the food was AWESOME!!  Great pics!  I am happy to see members getting together outside of the net!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 13, 2005)

That chicken looks great on the pit Larry! How's it going cooking on the offset?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":153qhojb][quote="The Joker":153qhojb][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":153qhojb][quote="The Joker":153qhojb]Well, alllllright!!!  WolfeFest is in the books!  Looks like everyone had a great time!
> 
> Now, let's hear about what happened behind the scene...



Here ya go:


[/quote:153qhojb]
Larry, just where is your left hand???  

.[/quote:153qhojb]

Always trying to stir the pot![/quote:153qhojb]
Kettle's pretty black, eh Nick?  :lmao:[/quote:153qhojb]

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Larry... Had a great time.  Everything was awesome.  Thanks again to Larry, Linda and family for all the hospitality and the great food.  

Andrea sacked out on the way home, I think Cathren wore her out.

We all had a blast and can't wait to have something at our house next.

Thanks again Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2005)

um, about that recipe.....the mushroom and crab recipe...... [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2005)

Man, I reheated the leftovers yesterday and they were just as good as the day before!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> That looks like one great time!  Nice eats!
> 
> *Larry, can I tell you what I want for Christmas?*
> 
> ...



Sure, what?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> How were the baked beans?  Didn't see the recipe.  Always looking for a better pot of beans.



I believe Bill took his Ginnie Beans.  I love em...try em once even if they don't sound good to you..



Growing up we called these Ginnie Beans 

One large can of Show Boat beans (24 servings) 
One lb sausage, I like Jimmy Dean 
One onion 
One green pepper 
1 tbs fennel seed 
1/4 c brown suger 
3/4 c ketchup 
1/4 c viniger 

Brown the sausage, add the onion pepper and fennel seed. Drain the beans, add to a 1/2 pan and combine all ingrediants. Bake covered at 350 for 45 min or until bubbly. 
_________________


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone have spell check on their computer??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

For those who don't know, Finney seed is merely a combination of black and white peppercorns.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> For those who don't know, Finney seed is merely a combination of black and white peppercorns.



Don't forget about the ever popular, yet tasty, Yolanda seeds!  Mmmmm, makes my mouth water at the thought!


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> um, about that recipe.....the mushroom and crab recipe...... [-o<



Well, I suppose I can part with the recipe... that is if Bill and Larry thought that they were worth eating.  :grin: 

T'will be forthcomming.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 15, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2kgvsk5w]um, about that recipe.....the mushroom and crab recipe...... [-o<



Well, I suppose I can part with the recipe... that is if Bill and Larry thought that they were worth eating.  :grin: 

T'will be forthcomming.....[/quote:2kgvsk5w]

Does this answer that question?

Larry on his second pan


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 15, 2005)

I did happen to notice that everyone had a mushroom juice stain on their shirt  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

do you have the recipe for that mushroom juice?


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 15, 2005)

speaking of recipes... where do I find the recipe for the cabbage?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

I've never had that Gary, what's it like?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Smoked Cabbage by Keri C


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've never had that Gary, what's it like?



The cabbage was good... but I think the consensus was that it could use a bit more pizzaz  .. Larry definately didn't overdo it.  It was still firm.. not mushy which was a plus cause I dont like mushy veggies.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3rabuc9l]I've never had that Gary, what's it like?



The cabbage was good... but I think the consensus was that it could use a bit more pizzaz  .. Larry definately didn't overdo it.  It was still firm.. not mushy which was a plus cause I dont like mushy veggies.[/quote:3rabuc9l]

Yep Gary's right, it needed more seasoning.  I went straight by Keri's original recipe since I'd never done it before.  Next time it definitely will get more seasoning, maybe some meat stuffed into the hole.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Nov 15, 2005)

I always find life to be better when you stuff meat into the hole.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> I always find life to be better when you stuff meat into the hole.



Maybe if I rubbed some Reverend Marvins sauce on my meat before inserting it into the hole, it would jazz it up!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2005)

all right, all right, let's save all this for the blue room.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> all right, all right, let's save all this for the blue room.



Here, here.  Or is it Hear, hear.    Never mind.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 15, 2005)

I usually put meat in it. bacon, sausage, PP, anything is good.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 15, 2005)

I do this process often as a side for get togethers.  I use bacon grease or a good sausage for the fat filler.  I usually smoke a couple of onions along side.  Cut the stem side and hollow it out a little.  Add beef boullion and a fat filler.  Cut it all up together, spice it with Tony's and let it ride.  It'll gas up a party pretty quick.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

